# Blood in urine - looking for second opinion



## MandyK (Feb 18, 2012)

NOTE: I've already taken my rabbit to the vet, he's already been examined, diagnosed, etc. It was a new vet though, and I'm looking to see if anyone might know of any other causes.

Last night, I noticed blood in my rabbit's urine. It was very dark red, and it was like he was peeing blood (as opposed to urine mixed with blood). I watched him closely, he peed a few times throughout the night, and each time the redness started to fade, almost becoming pink.

The vet suggested he might have a bladder stone or bladder sludge, though she couldn't feel anything hard in his bladder. She said to watch him today, and if it keeps getting lighter, he should be fine. If it gets redder or more bloody, he'll have to get x-rays.

Has anyone experienced anything like this before? Did it turn out to be something else? Just looking for a second opinion, since this vet is new to me and I'm not too knowledgeable about this.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Feb 18, 2012)

Some of ours have passed "red" urine depending on their diet. Was a very dark red, but wasn't blood. There would be streaks in the urine if it was blood. Keep an eye on the bunny, but, it usually isn't blood and is nothing to worry about.


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Feb 18, 2012)

As Larry said, rabbit urine comes in a variety of colours, usually impacted by the pigments in the food the rabbit has eaten. Carrots cause red urine, for instance.

Did the vet test a urine sample? She should've been able to determine if their was blood in the urine by using either a dipstick or a black light.

An x-ray is the best way to determine if he has kidney or bladder stones.

Hope that helps!

Rue


----------



## MandyK (Feb 18, 2012)

She didn't test the blood/urine. I brought in a little bit of the blood in a ziplock bag for her to look at, but I could only get a small amount. She mentioned the different pigments in the urine, but she said she didn't think that was the case. Judging by the little bag I brought in, she was pretty convinced it was urine.


----------



## bunnychild (Feb 18, 2012)

your rabbit a boy or girl?


----------



## MandyK (Feb 18, 2012)

He's an intact male.


----------



## MandyK (Feb 19, 2012)

I haven't seen anymore blood, but his poops are very runnyt. Could this just be stress from going to the vet today, or should I be more concerned?


----------



## ZRabbits (Feb 19, 2012)

*MandyK wrote: *


> I haven't seen anymore blood, but his poops are very runnyt. Could this just be stress from going to the vet today, or should I be more concerned?


Could be stress. Just observe him but if the poop continues to be runny, I would give a call. 

Glad to see no more blood showing. 

K


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Feb 19, 2012)

I just took my Olivia in for the same thing. Her urine was red and thick. the vet said it was too much calcium in her urine (bladder sludge). So Ive had to change her diet a little bit. But she also told me that you will rarely see blood in a rabbits urine. The blood generally can only be seen under microscope. And if by chance you do happen to see blood, its usually streaked in the urine. Not all one color. I would get them to actually test the urine and see if its blood, because ot me, it doesnt sound like it is. It sounds like pigmentation in the urine


----------



## LakeCondo (Feb 19, 2012)

This sounds like a vet who doesn't know much about rabbits. So you should learn, to save yourself & your rabbit some grief. As a vet almost always wants the opinion of a proven expert, ie from a book, I think you should either buy some [or get them from a library & photocopy some pages] & take them with you on future vet visits.


----------



## MandyK (Feb 19, 2012)

LakeCondo wrote:


> This sounds like a vet who doesn't know much about rabbits. So you should learn, to save yourself & your rabbit some grief. As a vet almost always wants the opinion of a proven expert, ie from a book, I think you should either buy some [or get them from a library & photocopy some pages] & take them with you on future vet visits.



This is the impression I got too. I only went to her because all the other rabbit vets in my city (THREE other rabbit vets!) were booked up for the day, and I needed to take him in. I don't plan on going back there, I will visit my regular vet when a spot opens up.


----------



## LakeCondo (Feb 19, 2012)

good


----------

